

LXDE Previews Port From Gtk+ 2 to Qt - hypr_geek
http://blog.lxde.org/?p=1013

======
johnchristopher
Interesting. I really like it when an app is using qt. There is a "snappiness"
to it. Might be a bias towards GTK though.

------
Ziomislaw
is it 1st of April?

I'm a bit lost on words so "WTF?"

